# Look 555 Seat Post/Pin Options



## langy1976 (Feb 15, 2006)

Guys

Currently in the process of getting my young lady a new bike. Have decided on the Look 555 (Pink & White) and no she didn't choose it just because of the colour!!!!!

I've heard that Look's take a 25mm seat post/pin is this true. And if it is what one do you guys use?

As for the rest of the build it will consist of Campanolo Chorus Compact. Wheels are undecided. Saddle will be Fizik Vitesse (she has one already), Bars and Stem also undecided.

Thanks

Al


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

might want to double check that. it seems like the 555 should take a 27.2

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1238


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

its 27.2 guaranteed, it was the 381 and 481's that had 25.0's


----------

